# Mainstream Streak Kayak: Opinons?



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I'm getting a couple of kayaks for my girlfriend and I and was looking at getting a couple Streaks, as they have nice features and a good price ($299). I will probably fish some from my yak, but these will mostly be used for short outings and day trips. The kayaks look great but I am not familiar with Mainstream products, so if anybody has any firsthand experience with them, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey M.E.
Don't know anything about Mainstream, but did look at their website, if you want to fish too, look at their sportsmen series, there's a sit inside with built in rod holders, a little more room won't hurt for fishing gear. Called the Patriot.
Or the Kingfish sit on top would be better suited for fishing.
I have an Ocean Kayak 15'4" Prowler Angler, and it's great for fishing, built in rod holders, waterproof hatch area, plus bungie corded well I put a milk crate with 3 rod holder wire tied in. I've got room for 5 rods in holders, plus tackle box, I mounted anchor on stern, with pulley line runs to my seat and is secured with rope grip from Bass Pro.
I actually take too much out in it, but it'll carry a load.
You'd be better off with something a little bigger than the Streak if you can manage it $ wise, instead of wishing you'd bought up a little later on.
Have fun, be safe, I wear chest waders and dry jacket with rubber neck, sleeves and waist band. Like giving birth to get in and out of, but will be worth it's weight in diamonds if I fall in cold water this fall/winter.
I'll try to load pic of my rig:










I'm not sure if the My Photos shows on your screen.
Let us know what you select!
Jeff


----------

